# Louvered Tailgate



## CdnOutback (Apr 16, 2010)

I would like some info, please. Is it worthwhile to install a louvered tailgate on the pickup when towing a Fifth? I have heard various opinions but would like to know if anyone here has some input. Carey, do you have anything for me?

Len


----------



## OutbackPM (Sep 14, 2005)

I see a few advantages but they don't add up to much. 1) They are lighter than the original tailgate which may help with pin weight if you have a fifth wheel. 2) They typically have a V cut in them so you don't have to have the tailgate down when hitching and un hitching.

When empty the info I have seen suggetsts that you get better mileage with the originl gate up compared to the gate down or these louvered gates. Not seen anyone post anywhere about thier experience though either way. While towing with a 5th the air is forced over the top of the camper so I see little impact there. I have noticed a 5th wheel is less prone to wind than the tow behind especially in a slight cross head wind but this is not a tailgate effect.

Good luck


----------



## Mrwilkal (Jul 11, 2010)

I have a louvered tail gate it is great for hitching and unhitching, on the stock tail gate I hit the tail gate twice while unhitching (I know pay attention) but now I don't unless it's real unlevel. The gas mileage is the same with both.


----------



## Sandlapper (Apr 12, 2010)

I've always wanted a louvered tailgate, one that could be painted to match the truck. But, they are a little pricy for me. For now, i just use a 2x10, cut and notched so i can still put a few blocks or whatevers in the bed.
How do you like your 325 FRE? We have one as well, just wondering your thoughts.


----------



## Sandlapper (Apr 12, 2010)

When I say notched, i mean on the ends so the 2 x will slide all the way to the bottom of the bed. not a notch like a "v".


----------



## CdnOutback (Apr 16, 2010)

Sandlapper said:


> I've always wanted a louvered tailgate, one that could be painted to match the truck. But, they are a little pricy for me. For now, i just use a 2x10, cut and notched so i can still put a few blocks or whatevers in the bed.
> How do you like your 325 FRE? We have one as well, just wondering your thoughts.


We love it! We just came home from a 14000 km (8750 mile) trip. Everything worked fantastic. The only problem we had on the whole trip was one flat tire on the TT. We got that fixed for 10. cash and carried on. We love the layout and with the two of us, we can stay out of each others hair.. (did I say that?)









We have had no warranty issues at all. We averaged about 12 mpg... not bad as far as I'm concerned.

We will be taking it down to Texas in January for a couple of months.


----------



## Ace (Aug 22, 2010)

Mythbusters tested the tailgate up versus tailgate down versus mesh tailgate and gas mileage. The gas mileage was better with the tailgate up since it creates an eddy affect in the bed which the air then flows over...not sure the notch is enough of a difference to affect mileage one way or another.


----------



## stang5302 (Aug 31, 2010)

Ace said:


> Mythbusters tested the tailgate up versus tailgate down versus mesh tailgate and gas mileage. The gas mileage was better with the tailgate up since it creates an eddy affect in the bed which the air then flows over...not sure the notch is enough of a difference to affect mileage one way or another.


I find that hard to believe cause i did an experiment on my truck and i got anywhere's from 1 to 1.5 better with the tailgate down.


----------



## Ace (Aug 22, 2010)

stang5302 said:


> Mythbusters tested the tailgate up versus tailgate down versus mesh tailgate and gas mileage. The gas mileage was better with the tailgate up since it creates an eddy affect in the bed which the air then flows over...not sure the notch is enough of a difference to affect mileage one way or another.


I find that hard to believe cause i did an experiment on my truck and i got anywhere's from 1 to 1.5 better with the tailgate down.
[/quote]

What can I say, they did it on the show and they do things pretty thoroughly. They even built an actual model with liquid and I believe outmeal to demonstrate how the wind flows over the truck with and without the tailgate up.


----------

